# Australia - ATO rideshare tax 'Webinar' today (July 15, 2015)



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

Calling all Aussie rideshare guys and gals - today the Australian Tax Office is holding a Webinar on rideshare driving and tax obligations. I suspect it doesn't really matter if you miss the Webinar, I'm just posting this as a sort of alert. No doubt the sessions will be posted online for folk to view and learn from. 
I myself have always wanted to be tax compliant - 'death and taxes' and all that... just unsure how to go about it with my rideshare payments. Boy oh boy, now I'm the big tax advocate!  
Seriously though, if you don't want an audit or an unexpected tax bill, maybe you need to chase this ATO Webinar up, see what you need to do to stay out of trouble tax-wise.
Alright, that's my good UP deed for the day!  as for all the folks from all the other countries on here, a big g'day from Australia  Seeya! From 'UberPlates' (Melbourne, Australia)


----------



## UberPlates (Jun 24, 2015)

*I guess these links might help ... 
I pinched this from gOOr, who received it from the ATO*

_
Please see below a link to the information on the upcoming webinars the ATO is hosting to assist ride-sourcing (ride-sharing) drivers with their tax implications.

There are two sessions being run on 15th July at 11.00 a.m. (EST) and 5.30 p.m. (EST)
http://lets-talk.ato.gov.au/ridesourcing

People have a few options for providing questions to us:

* submit their questions privately when they sign up for the webinar

* they can also post questions under the Q&A section http://lets-talk.ato.gov.au/ridesourcing?preview=true&tool=qanda without signing up

* or join the conversation http://lets-talk.ato.gov.au/ridesou...-about-ride-sourcing-and-your-tax-obligations with other drivers and have questions answered during the webinar.

On conclusion of the webinar we post up a recording so people can refer to if they could not attend._


----------

